# Job opportunities in hospitality industry



## GW75 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,

New to this forum but I've had a good look through so I hope I'm not repeating another post. I'll be moving to Abu Dhabi in June. I will have a residency visa and be able to sponsor my girlfriend (wife at that stage). She doesn't like the idea of coming over and not working so I'm wondering what the chances are of her finding work in her current area. She is an event planner at a 5 star hotel in Australia. She has experience in corporate events/weddings/sales.

Does anyone have any advice on how she could best go about finding work in hotels in AD and is a lack of any Arabic language skills an issue for her?

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Gareth


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Contact the hotels directly. Try to find out the info who is in similar positions and get emails. Send to them directly besides just HR. They may very well know if there are any positions not being advertised or open. Not unsimilar then any other place you would be trying to find a job at in that regard. 

Lack of arabic will not be an issue. Learning a bit will help, as well as learning some hindu or urdu.... (spelling on that might be a bit off  ). It will more be a benefit that she is western. Is she western? (what I am really asking and what they will more care about, is if she is white! )


----------



## GW75 (Feb 26, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Contact the hotels directly. Try to find out the info who is in similar positions and get emails. Send to them directly besides just HR. They may very well know if there are any positions not being advertised or open. Not unsimilar then any other place you would be trying to find a job at in that regard.
> 
> Lack of arabic will not be an issue. Learning a bit will help, as well as learning some hindu or urdu.... (spelling on that might be a bit off  ). It will more be a benefit that she is western. Is she western? (what I am really asking and what they will more care about, is if she is white! )


Thanks for the reply. Yes, she is white (and blonde). We'll try sending off the CV to a number of the Hotels and keep searching for any job advertisements.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Include a picture on her resume. 

(This is crazy and unheard of to me before coming here... )


----------

